# New Budgie Has Deformed Toe?



## Ampharoo (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi there! I'm a new budgie owner. I started off with one girl last month, and tonight I decided to get her a friend. The first one I had gotten her from Petsmart and she is really active and healthy. The new one I got was from PetCo. I see they look like they're getting along just fine, I believe they're both females. (Judging by the color of the cere).

I decided to do some examining on the budgie, and it seems that she has a deformed toe? It seems to curl upwards. I am not sure if she was born with it, or that it has something to do with a virus or infection that is contagious. I'm not sure, but I want both budgies to be healthy.

It doesn't seem to affect her capabilities of getting around the cage too much. I have attached a photo and I want to see what you guys think!










I want to know if this is something I should be concerned about. I also noticed she has clipped wings, unlike my other budgie.

Thank you so much! :clearwing 2:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Take her to a proper avian vet for a full physical. This should be done once a year anyway and then the vet will be able to tell you for certain what's up. Take your other budgies at the same time, then you always know when they're due


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, welcome :wave:

It is always best when getting a new bird, to observe quarantine for 30-45 days, keeping new bird isolated from the other in case of illness. The idea is that when a bird moves to an entirely new environment, it naturally causes some stress. Under stressful times, is when latent illness is most likely to start showing. 

It is also good standard practice to take a new bird to an avian vet for a wellness check. Just as most people know you should take a new puppy to the vet, this is no different. Since your girls have already been exposed to each other, it would be a good idea to take them in for a check up. 

The slight deformity that causes the toenail to point upward, shouldn’t hinder movement around the cage, but I’d have the vet clip the nail to keep it from getting long and pointy so it won’t catch on things. You can buy natural wood perches which are much better for foot health than dowel perches are. Also make sure your budgie girls have enough toys. Budgies also seem to like swings. 

We have lots of information here to get you started. Please take a look into the Stickies and Articles. You’ll find answers to many basic questions as well. If you can’t find the answer you’re looking for, then we’re happy to help.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice above. You should always quarantine a new bird for at least a month before introducing them, both to prevent the spread of illness and disease from the new bird to your current bird, as well as to let the new little one settle into his or her environment with minimal stress. 

The best idea is to take both your girls into an avian vet for a checkup  The vet will be able to give you advice about the toenail as well as make sure neither of them are hiding any illnesses. 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best for budgie care! Be sure to read through everything to ensure you're up to date on everything. For example, you should remove the dowel perches and replace all of them with natural wood perches in order to discourage bumblefoot and keep their feet healthy. :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around the forums :wave:


----------

